# Der Adobe Download Manager und wie ich ihn umgehe



## jetztaber (25. März 2010)

Von Zeit zu Zeit geruht Adobe ein Update des Flashplayers zu veröffentlichen, meist um irgendwelche Sicherheitslücken zu schließen. Findig, wie sie dort bei Adobe so sind, jubeln sie uns bei dieser Gelegenheit noch irgendeinen DLM unter und gleich dazu noch ein Stück weitere Software, die kein Mensch so haben will. 

Dieses Manifest des Grauens schaut so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber als absolute Chekk3r stört uns das nicht weiter, denn wir entfernen das Häkchen für die Soft und klicken entspannt auf zustimmen und installieren.

Das tut uns nämlich nicht weiter weh, da der FF die Installation eh abblockt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben jetzt ein Problem, da die Installation (des DLM/Flashplayers) nicht startet. Und das ist auch gut so, wir klicken jetzt nämlich auf den Link zur Fehlerbehebung und landen umgehend auf einer (selbstverständlich ) Englisch gehaltenen Webseite von Adobe zur Fehlerbehebung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am unteren Ende der Seite (rot markiert) erhalten wir die Problemlösung, die wir suchen. Wir klicken drauf - und erhalten umgehend den ftp-Download Link für die aktuelle Version des Flashplayers:

hier abgekürzt: install_flash_player_ax.exe

Aber oh weh und ach, das _ax bedeutet nichts Gutes, ist es doch nur die ActiveX-Version für den Internet Explorer. Und jetzt sind wir hartnäckig und fangen ein wenig an zu denken: Was passiert, wenn wir _ax weglassen?

RICHTIG - wir erhalten das Flashplugin für viele übrige Browser, natürlich auch für den FF.

hier abgekürzt: install_flash_player.exe

So, jetzt könnt ihr noch mal über die beiden Links oben hovern, um sie zu überprüfen (ich könnte ja ein böser Onkel sein...) und siehe da, sie führen direkt auf den Adobe FTP Server, zum aktuellen Flashplayer und das ganz ohne DLM.

Have Fun!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. März 2010)

Super ! 

Danke!


----------



## padme (26. März 2010)

hey dank dir.
bis zum mauellen runterladen des flash player habe ich mich auch schon durchgeklickt, weil ich von dem dlmanager von adobe auch nicht viel halte, aber der tipp, das _ax einfach wegzulassen, ist gold wert.

thanks


----------

